# My 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 Review



## cujarrett (Aug 18, 2013)

More pictures and my thoughts after spending quite a few miles on the Tarmac: 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 Review | Cycles In Life


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice and a great write up. Enjoy it


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful bike. 

You mentioned riding position coming off a Roubaix.
If you ride like the picture shown you are carrying excessive tension in your upper shoulders. You should learn to hold your torso up with your core and not locking your elbows and using your skeleton to hold your torso up. Your shoulders are too high.
Relax your arms and bend from the hips and rotate your pelvis. Let your shoulders drop and create more distance from your ears.

A world class bike you have and enjoy it which you no doubt will.


----------



## cujarrett (Aug 18, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Beautiful bike.
> 
> You mentioned riding position coming off a Roubaix.
> If you ride like the picture shown you are carrying excessive tension in your upper shoulders. You should learn to hold your torso up with your core and not locking your elbows and using your skeleton to hold your torso up. Your shoulders are too high.
> ...


Thanks! I think I see what you are saying, but I don't know if that picture is an accurate representation as I put on a kit at the end of the shoot and had someone snap a quick picture after rolling a few feet for the shot for my blog (no water bottles in hindsight either). Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

Roadworthy why don't you give the guy a break - he's just bought a fab new bike and yes this shot may suggest to you that he has some minor position issues (don't we all?) but did you really need to point this out - if someone snapped you looking slightly too upright, lopsided or whatever how would you feel (I suppose the answer would be ' great thanks for pointing out these minor deficiencies i will work hard to correct them!). 

Internally i'm sure that we all like to imagine that we're more 'pro' than we actually are ... it's not necessary to puncture the dream. A few years ago I was climbing Alpe d'Huez and I was sent a pic by an official photographer as i neared the summit and yes i looked terrible but inside i was thrilled to have made it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Petersfield said:


> Roadworthy why don't you give the guy a break - he's just bought a fab new bike and yes this shot may suggest to you that he has some minor position issues (don't we all?) but did you really need to point this out - if someone snapped you looking slightly too upright, lopsided or whatever how would you feel (I suppose the answer would be ' great thanks for pointing out these minor deficiencies i will work hard to correct them!).
> 
> Internally i'm sure that we all like to imagine that we're more 'pro' than we actually are ... it's not necessary to puncture the dream. A few years ago I was climbing Alpe d'Huez and I was sent a pic by an official photographer as i neared the summit and yes i looked terrible but inside i was thrilled to have made it.


I knew your post would come. I congratulated the OP on his bike. Its a world class bike. I would say all the riders that I see like the OP at some point end up posting on the web about shoulder neck or hand pain because of that position. Many don't understand cause and effect. It isn't minor, it is perhaps the cardinal mistake made when riding a road bike. Point of the forum is feedback. If you read his response, you will have discerned I was right and you are wrong as he appreciated my friendly advice. Fit is different on a Tarmac than the Roubaix he came off of with 20mm higher head tube. As it turns out, he did just snap a quick pic of him on the bike. Further, the OP maybe a top rider and unknowable from this vantage point. Probably 30% that ride a road bike ride locked arms because they don't know any better or their bike fit doesn't fit their flexibility and many times both. That's the reality. So perhaps somebody else may see this thread and in spite of your derision learn from it because clearly a lot of people don't know about this important dynamic which really transforms the riding experience.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Petersfield said:


> Roadworthy why don't you give the guy a break - he's just bought a fab new bike and yes this shot may suggest to you that he has some minor position issues (don't we all?) but did you really need to point this out - if someone snapped you looking slightly too upright, lopsided or whatever how would you feel (I suppose the answer would be ' great thanks for pointing out these minor deficiencies i will work hard to correct them!).
> 
> Internally i'm sure that we all like to imagine that we're more 'pro' than we actually are ... it's not necessary to puncture the dream. A few years ago I was climbing Alpe d'Huez and I was sent a pic by an official photographer as i neared the summit and yes i looked terrible but inside i was thrilled to have made it.


+1. 

The point of this thread is another review of the Tarmac with Di2. Some people like to high jack threads and derail them into something that it is not.

To put this back on track, I think it is a nice looking bike. I can't comment about the Shimano electric shifting, but if it is as good as Campagnolo's, it's got to be a sweet riding/shifting bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> +1.
> 
> The point of this thread is another review of the Tarmac with Di2. Some people like to high jack threads and derail them into something that it is not.
> 
> To put this back on track, I think it is a nice looking bike. I can't comment about the Shimano electric shifting, but if it is as good as Campagnolo's, it's got to be a sweet riding/shifting bike.


It takes insight to understand relevancy and why you don't see any. For example you are projecting. You don't know what that means but if you did you would learn that projecting is doing the same thing you are accusing others...in this case me...of doing. You brought up your EPS which has no relevancy to the OP's Di2 purchase. In fact if you want to debate ergonomics or cost effectiveness between the two groupsets, Di2 wins that comparison.

As to why I even mentioned his riding position:
1. He said he was coming off a Roubaix and the fit isn't the same between the two bikes.
2. He posted a picture and his position was poor in particular for such a world class bike, i.e. his torso angle mimicked a taller head tube aka Roubaix riding position.

My comment was ancillary to what I stated at the outset....OP has a beautiful and world class bike. The OP thanked me for my feedback.
I have tried to explain to you before there is an ironic component to recognizing talent and perspective in others. You have to possess some perceptive capability yourself.
I have wasted much too much time defending my comments to you...a guy who knows perhaps 5% of what I know about road bikes and a corresponding post count of 7. If there is to be criticism, it should be levied toward you as virtually every post you construct you take shots at others. Since we have had this discussion on several occasions including involvement with the moderators, I am unconvinced the dynamic between me and you will ever change...in spite of effort to resolve it.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Again, let's get back on track. 

I'm a fan of black bikes. I really like the red accents. With the 'ghost' lettering on the wheels, it just sharp.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I test rode what looks like your identical bicycle yesterday.* Truly excellent in every respect. Ease, balance and control are all there in abundance. I'm seriously thinking of opening the old wallet.

*If it actually _was _yours, sorry.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

awesome bike... good luck with it and enjoy it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's very nice looking indeed. I would love to hear more of your thoughts about how you like the ride compared to your Roubaix as you get more time on the Tarmac.


----------

